# .htaccess Pfadproblem



## GhettoGhost (6. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,

Ich möchte auf meiner Hp Pfade wie "meineseite.tld/board/thema/" verwenden.
Das funktioniert auch. Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass meine Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt werden.

Logisch, da ja aus "meineseite.tld/images/bild.gif" jetzt "meineseite.tld/board/thema/images/bild.gif" wird.

Und wie löse ich jetzt das Problemchen ? =)

ghost


----------



## GhettoGhost (6. November 2006)

Gibt es den keine einfache lösung für das Problem ?
ich kannn natürlich immer absolute pfade an geben aber das ist umständlich.

Dringend.

ghost


----------

